# Tex's board cut method



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I will let the pictures do the talking here. I took these couple years ago for an article that I wrote. Tex-Shooter


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Tex, has anybody mentioned lately that you're a freaking genius?
The holesaw pre-cut is the answer I've been looking for in trying to replicate the "flares" in the fork. 
Really cool stuff! It's one thing to make a nice slingshot from someone else's design (like almost all the rest of us do) it's quite another to design one this simple and elegant, yet technical and effictive.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Very cool, I like the pre-routed edges, stops the splitting when you do it after its cut out...nice!


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Smart and efficient, I like it.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree with the above. What impresses me most; from two board templates without ripsawing them, he somehow gets four. Mind blowing !!







He is a genius.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I think that I made 8 that day! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

aamj50 said:


> Tex, has anybody mentioned lately that you're a freaking genius?
> The holesaw pre-cut is the answer I've been looking for in trying to replicate the "flares" in the fork.


Exactly! I've used a 2.5" hole saw to cut the main hole between the forks, but using a smaller one for the radii at the handle/fork transitions never occured to me.









Great bird's eye too, Tex.


----------



## Sammy (Jan 6, 2011)

That is very helpful!... Yup a picture or two is worth a thousand words...!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

That birdseye maple is really fine. I love your slingshots Tex; they are true masterpieces!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Sammy said:


> That is very helpful!... Yup a picture or two is worth a thousand words...!


Well said , Sammy.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

really awesome method


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Actually the inside of the yoke was not yet finished in the last picture shown here. There were two more pictures in the article, but I don't think that I have them anymore. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

nice method but i dont have to worry about drilling holes becasue i have and awsome dremel trio


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Bill, thanks very much for showing your method. I am sure somebody will incorporate the positions of the hole centres into a printable plan.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Well here it is. -- Tex-shooter


----------

